# The Exotic Arched Back Dance



## MissCarlyRenee (Jun 11, 2012)

After seeing my hedgehog do some weird arching of his back, I was terrified that he was dying of some terrible disease and needed an emergency vet visit. (I'm a bit of a worrier. :roll: ) Thankfully, I calmed down enough to research it and discovered that my little boy is masturbating... :? :lol: 
This was a huge relief, I must say. But was anyone else as terrified as I was upon seeing their boy enter into manhood?!


----------



## 95Hedgie (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a girl Hedgie, but that would scare me too if I had one do that!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

:lol: I've never caught Sasha in the act. Just the evidence lol


----------

